# NSW Hairy hunt



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ronnie, Myself, KarlD, and Marty, ventured forth last night into the dark of cowan in search of prehistoric pisces species, my search was in vain but some of the other boys came up trumps.

The evening started off with excitment as we peddled towards the bay and bait schools and arches were everywhere, but as we entered the bay our hopes lessoned as we approached the amarda of fishing vessels that awaited us.

The bite at first was good but lessons on my part were learnt, there not really a set the bait and forget fish hitting with a slight tap and then a pull when a strike was required even then they were a bugger to hook. Burley is also a must.

The bite dissappeared around 7 and about 8 the fog rolled in, this is going to be interesting. The desicion was made to head a couple of bays back out of the amarada were we saw a lot of archs earlier. We headed out of the bay and the fog got thicker and the night darker with the waxing moon and loss of the aramadas lights. About a k out of the bay one of the amarada approached us from the rear. The two visable nav lights told us it was going to be close and we turned on our bigger lights incase they couldn't see our anchor lights.
Like moths to a light this seemed to attract them closer and they crossed our sterns about a metre or two away. big sighs and head shakes all round as they pasted fifty metres in front there stern light is now a port and stern oh bugger there turning around and so the moths to light came back again again passing all to close then circling behind us finding the bank then past us again. Clearly there were not as well equiped in there half cabin as the four little kayaks. Sadly as they dissapeared in the pea soup again another of the amarda approached like moths to a light and the process of unprepared boaters circling us lost in the fog started again.

This time they were even closer and passed at speed several times, we then deemed it to dangerous to stay out an headed for home. But dont worry they both came back up the river again just as lost as before.

It was a good evening out and one I would gladly do again. I'll be a bit better prepared for the piscatorial species next time and I think mid week when the amarada is smaller would be adventagous.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Looked like a beautiful evening to get out there Dave. We've had a few close calls with idiots in boats on the Cowan, who seem to think that the less you can see, the faster you go.

Any of the yak posse get a fish? I'm up for a midweek session, prefer a high tide around 1800.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah couple of the guys did I'll let them show there trophy's, didn't see anyone even the boats get any big fish and there wasnt a lot caught all round you only heard the customary thumping about every ten to fifthteen mintues or so

Just message me when you want to go, I'm on two weeks holidays so anytimes good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Glad you all made it back in the fog. There are tales of boats getting caught out and having to stay anchored overnight - wouldn't want to wait it out in a kayak. Out of curiosity how many boats do you reckon were in the bay ?


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Well it was an interesting night out with the guy's. I managed to land a 95cm hairy  and lost another next to the yak.
I missed a couple more, but all up alot was learnt about these toothy critters. 
As dave said getting back to the ramp was a challage, but we all made it back safe.


paulb said:


> Out of curiosity how many boats do you reckon were in the bay ?


I'd say 25+ :shock:
Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

They are tricky buggers to catch and they are especially small this year. Mid week is definately the way to go especially from the yak. Had a gret session on them last week ending up with 20 between us and also snaring a few on various types of lures in daylight 

Cheers Micka


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeap it was a cracking night dispite me also being on the no fish list.

The fog was spooky and the boat that was lit up like a Christmas tree heading at marty and then the bank at high speed certainly was an interesting expirence, glad you guys had the spot lights. Well at least I now have an excuse for getting a GPS pat the SWMBO :lol:

Definitely up for another session, this time I'll bring bait rather than the wife and daughters dinner 

I wonder in the two people on the racing kayaks with only a pencil torch between them made it back?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What an adventure!

I was running late as stupidly thought that the launch spot was the small kayak/canoe ramp back a couple of k's. I asked a kayaker who was just coming back whether I was at Apple Tree Bay and thankfully he pointed me in the right direction. Still it meant I had to re-pack my gear so after I threw the yak back on the roof I sped off to find the real ATB - sorry I was late guys.

After a serene and enjoyable trip to Waratah Bay (complete with plenty of bait balls and arches showing up on our sounders) we set up at our spot. Stupidly I bought along my anchor for shallow water fishing so when i let out all the nylon rope I had it didn't even find the bottom in about 15 metres of water (bring the VB cord anchor line next time Marty!). As the darkness closed in I proceeded to put on the layers of clothing I bought with me (2 for feet, 3 for legs and 4 on top  ) I looked a bit like the michelin man in the end and couldn't even zip up my pfd. I was nice and toasty though 










Ronnie was first on board and I was stoked to even see a hairtail for the first time in the flesh. About half an hour later I had a bite on my heavier baitrunner outfit and proceeded to reel in a decent weight and fight on the other end. He got off about three quarters of the way up - bugger! I thought that was going to be the end of the action that night with only a couple of hairies caught by boaties around us. I fished unweighted ganged pillies with a green light on my small outfit and a lightly weight similar set up on the heavier baitrunner outfit with a red light. The heavier outfit attracted the next hit also which eventually resulted in my first hairtail. I lifted him about halfway out of the water and while I was trying to work out where to grab the slippery sucker his tail was whipping around all over the place. After I got a firm grip he copped a couple of whacks to the head with the steel tube I bought along as a donger. Job done. Hairtail cherry popped as I admired its awesome chrome colour.










A somewhat hairy (excuse the pun) trip back in the fog and gloom with a couple of idiots attracted to our lights and proceeded to cut in between and around us - wtf :evil:

After packing up I thought I'd have a quick flick for squid around the ramp lights and picked up 4 in about half an hour. Spoke to a boatie back at the ramp and they counted 35 boats in Waratah Bay that night. They only had 2 hairies about the same size as mine and Ronnie's among 3 anglers on board.










Keen to do another weekend jaunt (mid-weekers unfortunately out for me). Interested to see what the hairtail tastes like tonight.










Marty


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

yakattack said:


> Had a gret session on them last week ending up with 20 between us and also snaring a few on various types of lures in daylight


Off the yak or boat Micka?


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> yakattack said:
> 
> 
> > Had a gret session on them last week ending up with 20 between us and also snaring a few on various types of lures in daylight
> ...


Of a boat Marty a mate of mine was keen to head out but doesnt do yaks :lol:

Cheers Micka


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh... Nevermind.... saw the subject thought this was about something else!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Mind out of the gutter Eric


----------

